# Delaware Valley Orchid Council Speakers Forum



## Linus_Cello (Jul 25, 2016)

Delaware Valley Orchid Council Speakers' Forum
September 24, 2016

Phragmipediums - The Hybrids and How to Grow Them
Glen Decker Piping Rock Orchids Galway, NY 

Understanding phalaenopsis Species
Carlos Fighetti 
Past President of AOS Guaynabo, PR 

Orchids...Hawaiian Style
Sheldon Takasaki
Carmela Orchids Hakalau, HI 


All Questions Should BE ADDRESSED TO MITCH PAROLY AT: [email protected]

Schedule of Events 
8:30 am- 10:00 am Coffee, Tea, Pastry (Sales Open) 
10:00 am - 11:00 am Guest Lecture
11:00 am - 12:00 noon Guest Lecture
12:00 noon - 1:15 pm Hot and Cold Buffet Lunch
1:15 pm - 2:15 pm Guest Lecture 
2:15pm - 3:15 pm Guest Lecture 
3:15 pm - 4:00 pm Plant Raffle/Sales Open



Vendors 

Waldor Orchids
Stony Brook 
Lois Duffin 
Main Street Orchids
Sheldon Takasaki
Carlos Fighetti
Glen Decker
Allen Black





Location: Wyndham Hotel, Mt. Laurel, NJ
From NJ Turnpike: Take exit 4 to Rte. 73 South.
From I-295: Take Exit 36A to Rte 73 South (Berlin).






Register for our speakers forum by August 29, 2016 and you are automatically entered into The Early Bird Raffle with a chance to win a gift certificate valued at $125.







Advance Registration Required

Return the bottom portion of this form along with payment in full to:
Michael Kauffman
222 Blue School Road
Perkasie, PA 18944

Checks payable to DVOC
Your check is your receipt
Sorry....NO refunds Yes! I(we) plan to attend. Enclosed is my check
For__________ registrations at $52.00 per person

Name(s)_____________________________________________________
______________________________________________________________
Address_____________________________________________________
Phone_______________________________________________________
Email__________________________________________(Please print clearly) 



All Questions Should BE ADDRESSED TO MITCH PAROLY AT: [email protected]
_____(Please print clearly)


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 26, 2016)

Looks good. Good luck!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 27, 2016)

Huh; not far from me


----------

